# Ποια θεωρείτε ότι είναι η καλύτερη ερμηνεία του τραγουδιού "Δεν ήταν νησί";



## Theseus (Apr 28, 2018)

Τι θεωρείται η καλύτερη ερμηνεία του τραγουδιού Δεν ήταν νησί; Άκουσα εγώ μερικούς και προτιμώ εκείνη της Μαρινέλλας αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν αυτή η ερμηνεία θεωρείται κλασική:-


----------



## Themis (Apr 28, 2018)

Θέμα γούστου βέβαια, αλλά καλύτερη ερμηνεία η Μαρινέλα; Θου Κύριε φυλακήν τω στόματί μας. Χρειάζεται και φωνή για να μπορεί κάποιος να μιλήσει για καλύτερη ερμηνεία.

Σε μια πολύ διαφορετική εκτέλεση, άκου μια όμορφη φωνή:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2018)

Ψάχνοντας και για άλλες διαθέσιμες ερμηνείες βρήκα μια στα καταλανικά:


----------



## Lefki (Apr 28, 2018)

Δεν ξέρω εάν και κατά πόσο θεωρείται κλασική, αλλά με την ερμηνεία της Δενάρδου μεγάλωσα και με τη δική της τη φωνή συνδέω πάντα αυτό το τραγούδι.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 28, 2018)

Ευχ και τους τρεις. Ενδιαφέρον ότι κανένας δεν ανέφερε τη Νάνα Μούσχουρη. Σαφώς το γούστο μου είναι ανώμαλο, Θέμι! :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2018)

Eγώ τη Νάνα Μούσχουρη ξέρω, τις άλλες ερμηνείες εδώ τις πρωτοβλέπω (δεν ξέρω γιατί ο Θέμης λέει οτι η Μαρινέλλα δεν έχει φωνή, πάντως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2018)

Ε, ας βάλουμε και μια Μούσχουρη (από το BBC) να βρίσκεται...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 30, 2018)

Φλέρυ Νταντωνάκη για μένα, ευχαριστώ.


----------

